# downstreaming for noobs



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a 2700psi honda that I use for cleaning vinyl and decks from time to time, and I am reading here that there are more efficient ways to apply cleaning solutions than with the supplied pickup tube ("downstreaming"?). Any suggestions that *don't* involve buying a $3000 machine? I don't do this often and it wouldn't be worth it to me to spend the cash.


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I've heard downstreaming is the way to go. Tried it yesterday and my new downstreamer did not work. I went back to using my xjet.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

mpminter said:


> I have a 2700psi honda that I use for cleaning vinyl and decks from time to time, and I am reading here that there are more efficient ways to apply cleaning solutions than with the supplied pickup tube ("downstreaming"?). Any suggestions that *don't* involve buying a $3000 machine? I don't do this often and it wouldn't be worth it to me to spend the cash.



what came with your machine may be an upstreamer. It just depends on if it is before or after the pump. You don't want chems going through your pump.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Ace Painting said:


> I've heard downstreaming is the way to go. Tried it yesterday and my new downstreamer did not work. I went back to using my xjet.


Did you have it installed facing the right way?
Did you use the correct orifice nozzle to activate a venturi effect to draw the chemical?

If you have too much back pressure at the injector, it will not draw chemicals and it has to be installed after the pump with the arrows facing the flow of water.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ace Painting said:


> I've heard downstreaming is the way to go. Tried it yesterday and my new downstreamer did not work. I went back to using my xjet.


Stupid question, but you're using the right tip aren't you? The black tip is usually the one used with the injector. You'd be surprised how many people don't know that.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Ace Painting said:


> I've heard downstreaming is the way to go. Tried it yesterday and my new downstreamer did not work. I went back to using my xjet.


 
make sure it is rated for gpm of your machine, actually that may not be what your talking about if its built in to the machine


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

bleach raises hell with the chemical injectors. Pressure pros and NCPaint are correct. you must use the black nozzle and if the injector is added after and not a built in be sure that the arrow shows the flow going in the correct direction . the flow should be going from the pump out to the spray hose. It is also important to note that the injector is the correct GPM for your machine. You can purchase acid injectors to add on to your unit, they do handle the bleach better and they are only a few dollars more than the regular style but they cannot be had a Home Depot or Lowes


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Why can't bleach mixes be downstreamed? I have not found anything without bleach that will get rid of mildew yet.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

So I've been looking around and I think long term I want to get a trailer rig with a tank, some hose reels, maybe a burner, etc. I also understand that to do any serious cleaning I need to be flowing more water and have the capability of higher pressure. My question is, with a 2700psi machine flowing less than 3 gpm can I even use something like an xjet? the built in injector on my machine is a downstream injector, but my black tip won't reach farther than a few feet (it's a fan not a stream). Thoughts?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

buy the black tip that comes out as a stream


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

mpminter said:


> So I've been looking around and I think long term I want to get a trailer rig with a tank, some hose reels, maybe a burner, etc. I also understand that to do any serious cleaning I need to be flowing more water and have the capability of higher pressure. My question is, with a 2700psi machine flowing less than 3 gpm can I even use something like an xjet? the built in injector on my machine is a downstream injector, but my black tip won't reach farther than a few feet (it's a fan not a stream). Thoughts?


Use a zero degree nozzle with the right size orifice. On that machine a 0020 would work well and get you 25'+ spray height


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I got the downstreamer working today. I bought it and the tips from Bob so that was right and he actually hooked it up, so that was right. I had an old downstreamer still hooked up and I think that was the problem. Not sold on downstreaming yet.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Use a zero degree nozzle with the right size orifice. On that machine a 0020 would work well and get you 25'+ spray height


I just finished a big cleaning job and I used a six in one tip I bought at Home Depot of all places. I was a little dubious at first, but it had a stream style soap nozzle, which is the only reason I bought it. It also had a stream rinse nozzle that turned out to be pretty handy. I was able to clean a 9 unit condo building in about 3.5-4hrs, which is a personal best for me :thumbup: I'd still like to get a 4gpm unit, but I think I've maximized the efficiency of the machine that I have now. Thanks for all the input :notworthy:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We use the same hd tip, it rocks!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Ace Painting said:


> I got the downstreamer working today. I bought it and the tips from Bob so that was right and he actually hooked it up, so that was right. I had an old downstreamer still hooked up and I think that was the problem. *Not sold on downstreaming yet*.


Nobody ever is at first. Then when they get the magic combination of chem, nozzles, hose and gun... nirvana. Once you get the hang of it, a 2000 s/f vinyl house will be sparkling clean in about an hour (less with a high flow machine). Depending on your neighborhood, that can be $200-$400.


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks pressure pro. I have a 4 gpm 3,000 psi machine. Would I be better off with less psi and more gpm? CCould I still clean concrete with it?


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Nobody ever is at first. Then when they get the magic combination of chem, nozzles, hose and gun... nirvana. Once you get the hang of it, a 2000 s/f vinyl house will be sparkling clean in about an hour (less with a high flow machine). Depending on your neighborhood, that can be $200-$400.


Maybe this is the wrong thread but I had a prospect tell me the other day that his neighbor was offered a three year warranty on an exterior cleaning. What is this guy using that he can guarantee the mildew won't come back?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Ace Painting said:


> Thanks pressure pro. I have a 4 gpm 3,000 psi machine. Would I be better off with less psi and more gpm? CCould I still clean concrete with it?


GPM is King. I have machines that only put put 1400 psi but flow 10 gpm. They clean residential concrete well.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

mpminter said:


> Maybe this is the wrong thread but I had a prospect tell me the other day that his neighbor was offered a three year warranty on an exterior cleaning. What is this guy using that he can guarantee the mildew won't come back?


Three years may be pushing it but all warranties are a numbers game. I have offered warranties for nearly a decade and can count on one hand how many callbacks I have received. Its the same premise as mail-in rebates. You expect a certain number to not have to be honored.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Three years may be pushing it but all warranties are a numbers game. I have offered warranties for nearly a decade and can count on one hand how many callbacks I have received. Its the same premise as mail-in rebates. You expect a certain number to not have to be honored.


Forgive my ignorance, but I'm going to guess that you're using more than just sodium hypochlorite and a surfactant. Are you applying some sort of wax or mold inhibiting agent or just crossing your fingers?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Downstreaming is hard to get used to until you have to pay to replace a pump that goes out on you in the middle of a job. After that it makes perfect sense. Like one guy was saying make sure the valve which allows the chemical to be introduced into the stream is open. Should work no problem. 

I have had a customer ask me about some sort of wax application for vinyl. I was honest in my reply and told him I have never done such a thing. If there is a credible source on here with information on this I would like to research the product and application process.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Can you downstream with a a 200ft hose before your spray gun?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

200' is the maximum before the chem starts getting very diluted. I keep 150' on my reels.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I was looking on a website for nozzles to use for downstreaming.

the 0 degree comes in #'s up to 10. Which is the right one?


----------

